# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  ПСН и НДС в закупках

## AKyHuH

Доброго дня!
Система УТ 11.4.13.209, работаю на патенте, недавно обнаружил, что товары, которые закупались с выделенным НДС имеют себестоимость без НДС.
Если коряво написал, попробую показать на примере:
Приобрел шоколадный батончки, цена с НДС 70 руб (соответственно без НДС 58,33 руб). После закрытия месяца на батончик распределились транспортные и прочие расходы, его цена должна стать, к примеру, 74 рубля, однако в отчете по себестоимости показывает цену 62 рубля, т.е. все расходы распределились на цену без НДС... 
Начал копать в документы приобретения, на вкладке "Дополнительно" есть 2 опции, на которые раньше я внимания не обращал:
"Налогообложение" - 3 варианта: "Закупка облагается НДС", "Закупка не облагается НДС", "Налоговый агент по НДС"
"Закупка под деятельность" - 2 вариант: "Не облагаемую НДС" и "НДС - патент".
Можете пояснить, за что эти опции ответают и какие значеия правильно выставлять, если я работаю на патенте и вообще с НДС никак не работаю?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня!
> Система УТ 11.4.13.209, работаю на патенте, недавно обнаружил, что товары, которые закупались с выделенным НДС имеют себестоимость без НДС.
> Если коряво написал, попробую показать на примере:
> Приобрел шоколадный батончки, цена с НДС 70 руб (соответственно без НДС 58,33 руб). После закрытия месяца на батончик распределились транспортные и прочие расходы, его цена должна стать, к примеру, 74 рубля, однако в отчете по себестоимости показывает цену 62 рубля, т.е. все расходы распределились на цену без НДС... 
> Начал копать в документы приобретения, на вкладке "Дополнительно" есть 2 опции, на которые раньше я внимания не обращал:
> "Налогообложение" - 3 варианта: "Закупка облагается НДС", "Закупка не облагается НДС", "Налоговый агент по НДС"
> "Закупка под деятельность" - 2 вариант: "Не облагаемую НДС" и "НДС - патент".
> Можете пояснить, за что эти опции ответают и какие значеия правильно выставлять, если я работаю на патенте и вообще с НДС никак не работаю?


В вашем случае закупки не должны облагаться НДС

----------


## AKyHuH

Спасибо, а можно немного подробнее, например что вообще такое НДС - патент?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, а можно немного подробнее, например что вообще такое НДС - патент?


Это разные налоги. Иногда предпринимателю на ПСН выгодно одновременно являться плательщиком НДС, и хотя ПСН освобождена от уплаты НДС, можно заявить в налоговую о постановке на учет в качестве плательщика НДС. И вести учет НДС.

----------


## AKyHuH

Огромное спасибо!
Еще небольшой вопрос, где-то натыкался на стандартную обработку, которая позволяет исправлять Налогооблажени в документах приобретения, но сейчас не могу найти, возможно вы знаете?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Огромное спасибо!
> Еще небольшой вопрос, где-то натыкался на стандартную обработку, которая позволяет исправлять Налогооблажени в документах приобретения, но сейчас не могу найти, возможно вы знаете?


Вероятно, речь идет о "групповом изменении реквизитов" Меню "Сервис и настройки" - "Функции для технического специалиста" - "Обработки". Перед групповой обработкой обязательно делайте архивную копию.

----------


## jeronimo2000

ПСН наверное применяется как дополнение к УСН?

При УСН 15 % налогоплательщик не является плательщиком НДС, но обязан выделять НДС при условии что он выделен в первичных приходных документах. Затем сумма НДС признается расходом одновременно с признанием расходом стоимости товаров, по которым был выделен НДС.

----------

